# Qview



## abchristy (Apr 25, 2010)

A couple of ABTs & some meatloaf.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 25, 2010)

that looks good and is a lot, got room at the table


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

Now you have alot of ABt's and it looks like you migt need some help with them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Now the meatloaf whats in it and also the abt's whats in them too.


----------



## roller (Apr 25, 2010)

A couple....nice job..


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great!!!  I'm gonna have to try making those myself!


----------



## abchristy (Apr 25, 2010)

The ABTs are just sliced in half, filled w/cream cheese, a little smokey sausage, wrapped in bacon. The meatloaf is 2 parts ground beef, 1 part italian sausage, 2 eggs, diced onion & green pepper, oatmeal for binding, & about a cup of bbq sauce.


----------

